
Techniques to change and self-manage motivation and behaviour - tuukkah
https://osf.io/mwtrb/
======
tuukkah
Also a blog post from the researchers: "What can people do to self-manage
their motivation and behaviour? We found 123 strategies"
[https://blogs.helsinki.fi/nhankone/2020/01/13/what-can-
peopl...](https://blogs.helsinki.fi/nhankone/2020/01/13/what-can-people-do-to-
self-manage-their-motivation-and-behaviour-we-found-123-strategies/)

